# Owncloud 3 port and Apache22 server



## badhat101 (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to try out Owncloud from ports and I thought I had set everything up correctly (I am quite new to webservers). When I browse to my local ip and port I get "It works!" from apache (I assume). When I browse to 192.168.1.200:444/owncloud I am told 
	
	



```
403 Forbidden: You don't have permission to access /owncloud/ on this server.
```

My first thought was a permissions issue so I went ahead and [cmd=]# chmod -R 777 /usr/local/www/owncloud[/cmd]

My /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf has a relevant section that looks like 
	
	



```
</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>
    #
    # Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to 
    # exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client 
    # will make a new request for the document at its new location.
    # Example:
    # Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

    #
    # Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to
    # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.
    # Example:
    # Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path
    #
    # If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will
    # require it to be present in the URL.  You will also likely
    # need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to
    # the filesystem path.

Alias /owncloud /usr/local/www/owncloud
        AcceptPathInfo On
        <Directory /usr/local/www/owncloud>
            AllowOverride All
            Order Allow,Deny
            Allow from all
        </Directory>
```

Is there something I am missing? My apache root document directory is owned by root. Should I have a user on the system that is apache or www or something?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

Set the correct DirectoryIndex. You get this error because DirectoryIndex is not set properly and Apache is set to deny a directory listing.


----------



## badhat101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, I have added 
	
	



```
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
</IfModule>
```

I can now access a page, though it is only the contents of the file index.php inside of /usr/local/www/owncloud/. Like I said, I am new to webservers. Do I have to tell Apache something about my DocumentRoot because OwnCloud does not reside in the same directory?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're looking at the contents of index.php PHP isn't configured correctly.

You need to add these line to your httpd.conf:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```


----------

